# where are the metalheads at?



## Samantha Snow (Apr 16, 2016)

as implied by the title i am wondering if anyone here shares my love of metal.

and as a secondary point: any good recommendations as to songs that helps when you have a bad day (i'm having one today and would appreciate some good tunes to lighten the mood^^)


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 16, 2016)

Hai
Disturbed is as dusty as your grandfather's semen, but Sound of Silence tickles my cooch xD


----------



## Samantha Snow (Apr 16, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Disturbed is as dusty as .. etc.



heh, i'm a bit old school in my music taste, dusty is good :3


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 16, 2016)

They're here and here.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh, and I dont care what anyone says, this will always be a good song xD


----------



## Samantha Snow (Apr 16, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Oh, and I dont care what anyone says, this will always be a good song xD



actually, pleasantly surprised, interesting lyrics xP cheers^^ 

i do prefer somewhat heavier though, for instance:


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 16, 2016)

Ever heard Chimaira?


----------



## Samantha Snow (Apr 16, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Ever heard Chimaira?



i have now^^

and so far i quite like it


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 16, 2016)

Samantha Snow said:


> i have now^^
> 
> and so far i quite like it


Nice! This is the second in a brilliant three-album streak. I'd recommend checking out _The Impossibility of Reason_, _Chimaira_ (which is what this song is from), and _Resurrection, _respectively.


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 16, 2016)

Not much of a metalhead, but I think this song is awesome...


----------



## WhitePaaws (Apr 16, 2016)

Metal yes <3 I like everything from glam to black. Although I've been listening to a lot of Power lately.
I've been listening to this song a lot lately, they sound a lot like Dragonforce.




Oh, and here's some Thrash as well ;3


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 17, 2016)

Rob zombie by chance?




One of my Fav


----------



## Samantha Snow (Apr 17, 2016)

gotta say i like what i see so far^^

speaking of favorites, anybody heard of Sabaton?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 18, 2016)

I like old stuff. I'm mostly a progrock/classical rock guy, but there's plenty of metal in my diet.
Recently been on a Tiamat binge.


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 18, 2016)

New Nails track absolutely rips.


----------



## Vahku (Apr 18, 2016)

I dunno if you would classify this as Metal not Nu metal it's pretty old, a lil soft but very good band!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

Any prog metalheads?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 19, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Any prog metalheads?


I consider myself a prog metalhead. 
Not sure I like Periphery as it's pretty much djent/math metal. 
Do love Treshold.


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (May 3, 2016)




----------



## SparkyWolf (May 7, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Ever heard Chimaira?




Yes, Great band.


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I just got here, I listen to Metal. 
Death Metal is my most listen to genre.
Bloodbath, and Cannibal Corpse are my two main bands I listen too





I also listen to Folk Metal, and Viking Metal


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

CRYPTOPSY GORGUTS NAILS NEIN/11 MUTILATION


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 15, 2016)

My current obsessions :


----------



## The Question Guy (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (May 17, 2016)




----------



## CzeK (May 17, 2016)

This one is my most favorite.


----------



## Raysse (May 17, 2016)

This is one of mine!






The fucking drums, though

Anyone have something as melodic, awe-inspiring, and heavy? (Two of three is generally what I look for, lol)


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (May 21, 2016)

Raysse said:


> This is one of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might like Septicflesh:


----------



## Wolveon (May 25, 2016)

Viz said:


> Oh my god, I LOVE bloodbath so much. I can listen to all of their albums any time of the week, especially the breeding death ep. Besides bloodbath, I listen to mainly BloodRedThrone, Fear Factory, Rammstein, and Opeth.


Fear Factory is definitely my favorite band. ^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> You might like Septicflesh:


I have their Titan vinyl adorning my wall. Definitely a great band.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Rob zombie by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my tattoo to the sounds of Rob Zombie. It made the pain ALLLL worth it.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Also, don't forget about of femme fatales of metal:


----------



## The Question Guy (May 26, 2016)




----------



## The Question Guy (May 26, 2016)




----------



## AvaWOLF13 (May 26, 2016)

Ayyee I'm a metal head. I really love Five Finger Death Punch and In This Moment. *High fives*


----------



## The Question Guy (May 29, 2016)

Best cover ever...


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 11, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Any prog metalheads?


Yes that's practically the only metal i listen to at the moment some of my other favorites are meshuggah, Tesseract, The contortionist, and Animals as leaders


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 12, 2016)

Some Symphony X....
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="Symphony X ~ Prometheus (I am alive) - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

...some Heavy Devy...
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="DEVIN TOWNSEND PROJECT - Rejoice (Lyric Video) - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Rattled (Jun 21, 2016)

Ah, yes. Metal. My favorite genre.
System of a Down, Nonpoint, Mushroomhead, Rob Zombie, and Avatar are just a few I've been heavily listening to recently.


----------



## Selly (Jun 26, 2016)

I listen to a lot of Atmospheric Black Metal and Melodic Death Metal. I like all the genres metal has to offer, but I am more biased towards those two.

Here's a few songs I like to listen to after I've had a bad day:

Mesarthim - Interstellar





Lustre - Green Worlds





October Tide - Losing Tomorrow


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

I really love metal! I tend to listen to anything that sounds good, and I'm always looking to discover new awesome bands.

As for a song that I listen to on a bad day. This is my main one:


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Lassarus Tool


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 26, 2016)

Daven said:


> Lassarus Tool


You mean Lateralus? My favorite album of all time.


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> You mean Lateralus? My favorite album of all time.


Yes


----------



## Winter (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## modfox (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Love me some Iron Maiden once in a while but I also love me some Symphony X and Dream Theatre


----------



## Selly (Jul 16, 2016)

Dream Theater are awesommeeee


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Selly said:


> Dream Theater are awesommeeee



Aww yiss

Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence is great for some gaems


----------



## Selly (Jul 16, 2016)

My personal favourite is Train of Thought.

Then there's also this gem from Budokan


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 16, 2016)

\m/ *starts ffdp chant* \m/ rock and metal for life. Slipknot, Disturbed, Korn, Breaking Benjiman, Theory of a Deadman, Rev Theory, Bullet For My Valentine, Mudvayne, Iron Maiden, Ozzy, Drowning Pool, Rise Against, Rage Against The Machine, Black Label Society, Fear Factory, Megadeth, Testament, Alice in Chains, Rammstein, Rob Zombie, Helloween, Gemini Syndrome, Filter. i can keep listing off bands i listen to that's not even half of them.
-edit: almost forgot to add Judas Priest


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> \m/ *starts ffdp chant* \m/ rock and metal for life. Slipknot, Disturbed, Korn, Breaking Benjiman, Theory of a Deadman, Rev Theory, Bullet For My Valentine, Mudvayne, Iron Maiden, Ozzy, Drowning Pool, Rise Against, Rage Against The Machine, Black Label Society, Fear Factory, Megadeth, Testament, Alice in Chains, Rammstein, Rob Zombie, Helloween, Gemini Syndrome, Filter. i can keep listing off bands i listen to that's not even half of them.
> -edit: almost forgot to add Judas Priest



Disturbed is a mix of rap and metal

It's the weirdest shit but I absolutely love their cover of the Sound of Silence


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Disturbed is a mix of rap and metal
> 
> It's the weirdest shit but I absolutely love their cover of the Sound of Silence


Actually...crazy enough, their new album is straight power metal, which has me tilting my head and saying "wait...when the Hell did THAT happen?!?!"


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 16, 2016)

They're probably moshing somewhere, I dunno


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 16, 2016)

What about this?


----------



## Hellscarred (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm a pretty big fan of killswitch engage!!! But I'm more of a fan of Howard's vocals I mean jesse was the original but you gotta admit Howard has those really brutal screams and a pretty awesome deep voice haha!!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Actually...crazy enough, their new album is straight power metal, which has me tilting my head and saying "wait...when the Hell did THAT happen?!?!"



Really? That's surprising. I haven't listened to anything new by Disturbed in years but the latest song I remember by them is Indestructible


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Really? That's surprising. I haven't listened to anything new by Disturbed in years but the latest song I remember by them is Indestructible


Listen to The Vengeful One and The Light both are on the new album Immortalized


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 28, 2016)

Shame they dropped the face of the planet.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 29, 2016)

Sabaton got me into the genre, along with Rammstien and Metallica. Lately though I've been listening to a lot of symphonic metal.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry just a regular dog here, no metal parts besides my collar.


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 3, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Shame they dropped the face of the planet.


Scratch that, they uploaded a new photo on Facebook the other day!! Hopefully they don't disappear again.


----------



## Winter (Aug 28, 2016)

Some tunes from the North:










For CANDLEMASS fans.


----------



## Floopygoober (Aug 29, 2016)

Samantha Snow said:


> as implied by the title i am wondering if anyone here shares my love of metal.
> 
> and as a secondary point: any good recommendations as to songs that helps when you have a bad day (i'm having one today and would appreciate some good tunes to lighten the mood^^)


I love to listen to five finger death punch they are really good and a lot of there songs have some good meaning behind them. God smack is solid as well if you want something that is slightly closer to hard rock but most people would call metal. The nightmare album by avenged seven fold is one of my favorites though I love those guys


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 11, 2016)

Floopygoober said:


> five finger death punch they are really good
> God smack is solid as well








Appropriate day for this song, even if you don't agree with the message:


----------



## Floopygoober (Sep 11, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Appropriate day for this song, even if you don't agree with the message:




Wow that is actually a solid song, I just don't recommend the heaviest stuff right away because not everyone likes actual hard core metal


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 8, 2020)

i mean i listen to a lot of the newer stuff, and old school death metal like cannibal corpse


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 8, 2020)

i'm really into this post hardcore/metalcore band called ice nine kills


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 8, 2020)

I love me some Ghost and Sabaton.


----------



## Deathless (Jan 8, 2020)

Metalhead here! I'm more of a Progressive Metal person! I love bands like Dream Theater, Haken, some songs from Tool, Gojira, Periphery, and more!

I also love classic Heavy and Thrash metal like Slayer, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath/Ozzy and Megadeth (and more too)! Pretty much all thanks to Guitar Hero for that one!

EDIT: I'm looking at everyone else's posts and you all have amazing tastes in music! Got that Rammstein going on! If you like Haken, you're automatically my friend and I love you.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 8, 2020)

Zhaozerbat said:


> I love me some Ghost and Sabaton.


i love ghost, my favorite songs are square hammer and cirice


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 8, 2020)

i like deathcore, blackened deathcore, death, black, gore, grind, metalcore, nu metal, heavy. i don't really like the 80s metal but i can tolerate it


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jan 20, 2020)

I love Toxic Holocaust and High on Fire.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Listening to Tool right now


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm here


----------



## Kurushimii (Feb 19, 2020)

I like Baby Metal.


----------



## Lev (Feb 27, 2020)

I prefer that old school sound that is coming out from a number of relatively new artists. Iron Maiden will still be my number one though.


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 27, 2020)

Lev said:


> I prefer that old school sound that is coming out from a number of relatively new artists


Check out this album here:


----------



## Lev (Feb 27, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Check out this album here:


Naw...Not my type. I like to hear the lyrics, understand them and at times, be able to sing along...I classify this stuff as Screamo metal.


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 27, 2020)

Lev said:


> Naw...Not my type. I like to hear the lyrics, understand them and at times, be able to sing along.


Well, tastes are different ^^
Maybe this?







Lev said:


> I classify this stuff as Screamo metal.


I'd call it Thrash Metal, although it has a huge influence of Speed Metal too


----------



## Lev (Feb 27, 2020)

That is definitely more my style.


----------



## Deathless (Feb 27, 2020)

Been in a Maiden mood lately


----------



## Lev (Feb 28, 2020)

Off my favorite album.


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 25, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Check out this album here:


I like it, great music to help me focus while inking my first sketch of my fursona.

Here, have some more thrash:


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 26, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> I like it, great music to help me focus while inking my first sketch of my fursona.
> 
> Here, have some more thrash:


Oh nice 

Lately I've started to like Russian Metal, even if I don't speak Russian xD


----------



## Pepper Foxx (May 15, 2020)

Sorry I'm late to the party but I feel like this thread needs more vikings in it... your welcome... 





On a different note Revocation and Disfiguring the Goddess are my favorite bands!


----------



## Rouge166 (May 16, 2020)

Been in a slipknot phase lately


----------



## Thrashy (May 16, 2020)

Absolute masterpiece. 10/10


----------



## Kharayi (May 17, 2020)

Once again, Morbid Angel's Altars of Madness has become one of my favorite albums to blast while riding my bike.


----------



## The-Courier (May 23, 2020)

This is easily one of my all-time favorite albums.


----------



## Axelfox (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 30, 2020)

Personally for me, since I like a mix of all genres, for metal, Dragonforce would definitely be for me. Their song "Highway to Oblivion" is good and heroic. Metallica is pretty good too. Either "One", Master of Puppets, or "Enter Sandman is da bomb.


----------



## Axelfox (May 30, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Personally for me, since I like a mix of all genres, for metal, Dragonforce would definitely be for me. Their song "Highway to Oblivion" is good and heroic. Metallica is pretty good too. Either "One", Master of Puppets, or "Enter Sandman is da bomb.




Yeah. I like some power metal as well.

Found about this band.






Which sounds like they're covering this band.


----------



## Rayd (May 30, 2020)

i like black metal, DSBM and (mostly small band) power metal.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 7, 2020)

Been listening to Operation: Mindcrime lately.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Axelfox (Oct 13, 2020)

A song from Stryper's new album.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 13, 2020)

In honor of Indigenous Peoples Day (I'm from a PNW tribe, hello!) here are some Native metal bands! https://metalinjection.net/lists/6-...2j6kC-fWgUoy1kSsF49AJq6D8dDJuet40G4P-887Os7uw


----------

